# Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?



## runamoK (1. Dezember 2014)

*Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Mir ist bei Wolfenstein new order das erste Mal aufgefallen das mir beim Spielen schlecht werden kann. Far Cry 3 ist da auch nicht besser, bei Crysis 3 oder CS GO habe ich hingegen keinerlei Probleme. Ich glaube es liegt daran das die Texturen in der Bewegung leicht nachziehen / es minimal ruckelt. Warum mir allerdings nur bei manchen Spielen übel wird und bei anderen nicht wundert mich hingegen. 

Ich spiele bisher mit einem Asus VS278Q  (27" 1080p Monitor mit 60Hz) und habe adaptives Vsync in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung aktiviert.
Meine restliche Hardware: Xeon 1231v3, Gigabyte GTX 970 G1, 8GB RAM

Jetzt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir einen 144Hz Monitor zuzulegen, weil ich mir davon Besserung verspreche. 

Bei 27" möchte ich gerne bleiben, auch wenn ich nur rund 70cm Abstand zum Bildschirm habe fühle ich mich damit sehr wohl und möchte die Größe nicht mehr missen. 

Die Grundlegende Frage: Macht es für mich Sinn auf 144Hz umzusteigen? Reicht meine Hardware dafür aus?
Der ASUS VG278HE wurde in anderen Threads gerne empfohlen. Gibt es sonst noch gute Alternativen?

Bei meiner bisherigen Recherche bin ich über das Thema G-Sync/Freesync gestolpert. Hört sich so an als ob das bei meinem Problem auch helfen könnte? Lohnt es sich noch 1-2 Monate zu warten, weil im Q1 2015 neue Freesync Monitore herauskommen sollen?


----------



## Ryle (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

144Hz + G-Sync oder zukünftig auch Adaptive Sync ist auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen wenn man sich in naher Zukunft nen neuen Gaming Monitor besorgen will. Dazu würde ich auf eine flimmerfreie Hintergrundbeleuchtung achten, da manche auch auf PWM gesteuerte Hintergrundbeleuchtung mit Kopfschmerzen und Ermüdung reagieren. Ob es dir dann im Einzelfall hilft kann man natürlich nicht vorhersehen. Ich kann z.B auch nicht mit einem zu engen Field of View (FoV) zocken, ohne Kopfschmerzen zu bekommen eventuell liegt es bei dir auch daran.
Ob die Adaptive Sync Monitore nun wirklich gleichwertig wie die G-Sync Modelle sind bleibt abzuwarten, genauso wie der Preis. Generell ist eine nicht proprietäre Technik natürlich vorzuziehen, denn ohne Nvidia GPU bringt dir G-Sync natürlich nichts. Wenn du es aber jetzt willst, würde ich mir einfach nen G-Sync Monitor besorgen und fertig. Im schlimmsten Fall haste dann eben etwas mehr gezahlt als für vergleichbare Adaptive Sync Modelle die irgendwann im ersten Quartal kommen, die passende GPU hast du ja.


----------



## runamoK (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Ich bin immer noch am Grübeln... Eigentlich will ich keine ~150€ nur für GSync draufzahlen.

Wie verhält es sich denn bei einem 144Hz Monitor ohne Gsync, wenn z.B. nur 60Hz erreicht werden, kommt es dann auch zum Tearing wie wenn ich auf einem 60Hz Monitor mit 100FPS spiele?

Falls es doch GSync werden sollte habe ich den Acer Predator XB270HAbprz ins Auge gefasst. Mit rund 500€ liegt er allerdings schon weit über der Schmerzgrenze, von dem was ich für ein Fullhd-Display ausgeben würde. Auf die ersten Freesync-Monitore warten bringt wohl auch nichsts, weil NVIDIA Freesync nicht unterstützen wird, oder gibt es von der Seite noch etwas neues?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Mit einem 144Hz hast du immer 144Hz, ausser du stellst ihn auf 60Hz um.
Ich hatte bis jetzt bei noch keinem 120Hz+ Monitor tearing.


----------



## runamoK (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Welchen nennenswerten Vorteil habe ich dann mit Gsync der die Mehrkosten rechtfertigen würde?

Ist der Acer Predator empfehlenswert, ggf. auch ohne Gsync?
Folgende Punkte wären mir wichtig: 27", gute Farben (für Bildbearbeitung), 144Hz, flicker-free, Ohne Gsync würde ich 350-400€ für den Monitor ausgeben.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Gute Farben und 144Hz kannst du so ziemlich vergessen.


----------



## runamoK (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Okay, das sehe ich ein. Das hilft mir bei meiner zentralen Frage aber nicht weiter... 
Gsync ja oder nein? 
-> Welchen nennenswerten Vorteil habe ich dann mit Gsync der die Mehrkosten rechtfertigen würde?
-> Acer Predator ja oder nein?

Bei Gsync wird das Bild flüssiger, auch bei niedrigeren Frameraten - Habe ich das soweit richtig zusammengefasst? Wobei ich mich dann frage wenn die Frames unter 60 fallen wie kann es dann noch flüssig wirken wenn mir schon bei 60Hz mit 60fps übel wird?


----------



## aloha84 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Gsync synchronisiert die Bildausgabe des Monitors und der Grafikkarte, das heißt es gibt kein Tearing mehr.
Das "es wirkt flüssiger etc." ist lediglich ein positiver Nebeneffekt, da es (im Gegensatz zu vsync) keine fps-sprünge von 60 auf 30 fps gibt, falls z.B.: keine 60 fps erreicht werden.
Diese Sprünge ließen sich bisher nur mit einem triple buffer verhindern, welcher aber leider mit einem input-lag einhergeht.


----------



## runamoK (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Hmm okay, aber wenn ich bei 144Hz eh kein Tearing habe und auch kein Vsync brauche - wo ist dann der Mehrwert?


----------



## aloha84 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*



runamoK schrieb:


> Hmm okay,* aber wenn ich bei 144Hz eh kein Tearing habe* und auch kein Vsync brauche - wo ist dann der Mehrwert?



Wer sagt das?


----------



## runamoK (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

JoM schrob das weiter oben. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Mit einem 144Hz hast du immer 144Hz, ausser du stellst ihn auf 60Hz um.
> Ich hatte bis jetzt bei noch keinem 120Hz+ Monitor tearing.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Wenn dem so wäre --> warum machen sich dann Nvidia und AMD die Mühe Gsync, Freesync etc. zu entwickeln?!
Auch bei einem 144Hz Display hat man definitiv Tearing, nur nicht ganz so häufig wie mit einem 60Hz Display.


----------



## mayo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Bist du sicher das es an den 60 Hz liegt??? Sollten diese für dich zuwenig sein, müsste der Effekt immer auftreten, egal bei welcher Anwendung. Natürlich mit erheblichen Variationen zwischen kaum wahrnehmbar und Übelkeit verursachend... Eventuell liegt es nur an der Art der Spiele und d en Einstellungen? 
Viel "bewegungsunschärfe" z.B.


----------



## Fried_Knight (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Du leidest - wie ich und viele andere - unter Gaming Sickness.
Eine hohe Bildwiederholrate kann helfen, muss aber nicht.
Mein Glück ist, dass ich Shootern und anderen Spielen in Ego-Sicht gar nicht sooo viel abgewinnen kann.
Outlast aber z.B. konnte ich nur stundenweise spielen und lag dann immer eine 1/2 bis 3/4 Stunde auf der Couch.
It's a curse.


----------



## runamoK (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*



mayo schrieb:


> Bist du sicher das es an den 60 Hz liegt??? Sollten diese für dich zuwenig sein, müsste der Effekt immer auftreten, egal bei welcher Anwendung. Natürlich mit erheblichen Variationen zwischen kaum wahrnehmbar und Übelkeit verursachend... Eventuell liegt es nur an der Art der Spiele und den Einstellungen?
> Viel "bewegungsunschärfe" z.B.


War jetzt das einzige wodurch ich es mir erklären könnte, weil bei 60fps bei mir das Bild leicht ruckelt bzw. die Gegenstände nicht flüssig an mir vorbei laufen. Bei Farcry 3 kommt noch dieses nervige schwanken beim laufen hinzu - ist etwas besser geworden nachdem ich das FOV aus maximal gestellt habe. Beim Notebook von meiner Freundin laufen auch Internetstreams nicht ganz flüssig, mit leichten Minirucklern - die ihr nicht mal auffallen, dabei wird mir auch schlecht. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre --> warum machen sich dann Nvidia und AMD die Mühe Gsync, Freesync etc. zu entwickeln?!
> Auch bei einem 144Hz Display hat man definitiv Tearing, nur nicht ganz so häufig wie mit einem 60Hz Display.


Ja deswegen frage ich ja. Also doch besser bisschen mehr für Gsync ausgeben? ^^


----------



## mayo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*



runamoK schrieb:


> War jetzt das einzige wodurch ich es mir erklären könnte, weil bei 60fps bei mir das Bild leicht ruckelt bzw. die Gegenstände nicht flüssig an mir vorbei laufen. Bei Farcry 3 kommt noch dieses nervige schwanken beim laufen hinzu - ist etwas besser geworden nachdem ich das FOV aus maximal gestellt habe. Beim Notebook von meiner Freundin laufen auch Internetstreams nicht ganz flüssig, mit leichten Minirucklern - die ihr nicht mal auffallen, dabei wird mir auch schlecht.



Bitte korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege, sollte aber Streams ruckeln liegt es doch meist an der Verbindung bzw. Serverlast... Oder nicht? Niemand wir doch einen 17-25fps Stream online stellen.... Das wäre ein Armutszeugnis.  

Hast du diese Problem auch wo anders beobachtet? Abseits von Pc? TVs Handy usw? Hast du auch ein Problem mit 3D? Probleme mit, keine Ahnung, Karussell, Achterbahn, anderen Gleichgewichtsachen?

Wenn 60 Hz bzw. 60 fps konstant angezeigt werden, sollte da nichts ruckeln. Wenn dein Problem mit der sich ändernden Wiederholrate bzw. Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit zusammen hängt, werden dir auch keine 144Hz helfen... Sollte da etwas Richtung 60 fallen,  wird der Effekt ja noch schlimmer ... Rein theoretisch jetzt. 

Wir können "hier" keine Wissenschaftliche Diagnose bzw. Test erstellen.


----------



## runamoK (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Das mit den Streams liegt bei ihr eher an der Performance, irgendwas läuft da nicht ganz rund.  Und das Beispiel sollte ja  nur zeigen das ich irgendwie für solche Miniruckler anfällig bin. 

Mit anderen Geräten habe ich diese Probleme noch nicht beobachtet, auch 3D ist kein Problem. Von Karusells oder drehenden Jahrmarktsattraktionen lasse ich allerdings die Finger, da wird mir meistens übel... 

Ich kann es heute Abend auch nochmal mit einem anderen Monitor testen, vll hat meiner ja ein zu hohes Inputlag. 
Und ich hatte auch in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung adaptives Vsync mit dreifachpuffer aktiviert - ich teste am Besten auch nochmal ohne.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*



			
				mayo;7032128}Wenn 60 Hz bzw. 60 fps konstant angezeigt werden schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du so nicht sagen.
> Wenn du von nem 120Hz+ Monitor kommst, ruckelt gefühlt bei nem 60Hz Monitor erstmal alles.
> Habe jetzt über ne Woche gebraucht, um mich bei BF4 an die 60Hz einigermassen zu gewöhnen und das läuft mit ca 80fps.
> Aber z.B. beim Eizo FS2434 war es nicht so schlimm, also kommt das auch auf den Monitor an.
> ...


----------



## Fried_Knight (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Ich habe doch oben die Begründung verlinkt. 



> Ursache ist eine Täuschung oder Irritation der Sinnesorgane durch unvereinbare widersprüchliche Information. Das Auge nimmt eine wilde Bewegung wahr, aber der Betroffene spürt, dass er still auf dem Stuhl sitzt. Das Gehirn will die Muskulatur notfallmäßig zu Kampf und Flucht stimulieren, schüttet die notwendigen Stresshormone aus - und bekommt die Rückmeldung, dass gar nichts passiert. Eine solche Verwirrung kann starke Angst auslösen, die zur psychosomatischen Reaktion von Übelkeit und Erbrechen führt.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Hat ja auch keiner was gegen gesagt, oder?


----------



## runamoK (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Joar sicherlich, ich denke jedoch das es bei mir mehr an dem "Geruckel" liegt. 



> Auch Bildschirmauflösung und Bildwiederholfrequenz, die möglichst hoch sein sollten, scheinen eine Rolle zu spielen, als auch die Qualität bzw. Auflösung/Schärfe der Texturen der Bildschirmgrafiken.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Also ich habe eigentlich nie Probleme mit Miotion sickness gehabt, bis ich jetzt von 120Hz auf einen nicht so schnellen 60Hz gewechselt habe.
Da hatte ich das, dass erste Mal ein wenig im Startmenü von Borderlands 2.
Auch fühlt 60Hz ne ganze Ecke ruckeliger an als 120Hz+.


----------



## Fried_Knight (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hat ja auch keiner was gegen gesagt, oder?



Weil ihr weiterdiskutiert und über Geruckel als Auslöser sprecht. Dann habt ihr den Artikel nicht verstanden. Es leidet auch absolut nicht jeder daran. Dir kann das überhaupt nichts ausmachen.
Das Problem ist das Hirn vom TE. 
Ein neuer Monitor ist absolut keine Garantie dafür, dass er das los wird. Eher sollte er sich dran machen und sich und seinen Körper an das Phänomen gewöhnen.
Wenn er damit gar nicht leben kann, mal einen Arzt befragen, der aber wohl einfach zu einem anderen Hobby raten wird.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Der erste Beitrag diente zur Veranschaulichung, dass ein 120Hz+ Monitor ein flüssigeres Bild darstellt.
Der zweite Beitrag spiegetl meine persönlichen Erfahrungen nahc dem Wechsel auf ein 60Hz Monitor wieder.
Und bevor du sagst wir haben den Artikel nicht verstanden, solltest du ihn dir selber erstmal genau durchlesen.
Da steht unter anderem auch drin, dass das FOV sowie die Bildwiederholfrequenz ein entscheidnder Faktor sein kann.


----------



## Fried_Knight (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Nein, steht da nicht. Nicht mal die Spur von "entscheidender Faktor". Also hast du ihn nicht verstanden. Der Artikel ist an den betreffenden Stellen komplett im Konjunktiv geschrieben, denn das Phänomen ist alles andere als vollständig untersucht.
Deswegen soll er erst mal gucken, ob er sich mit dosiertem Spielen dran gewöhnen oder ein Arzt ihm einen besseren Tipp geben kann. Womöglich benötigt er auch eine Brille und weiß davon gar nichts.
Unnütz Monitore als Erstschritt anzuschaffen, ist nicht der richtige Weg.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

also in meinen augen lohnt sich ein 144Hz-monitor defintiv,  es ist einfach ein ordentlicher unterschied zu 60Hz, das Bild läuft einfach Butterweich und tearing sieht man auch nur noch kaum.. allerdings sollte man auch schon mit 100fps zocken, damit man den effekt besonders gut wahrnimmt, ich zum beispiel stelle meine grafikeinstellungne meistens eine stufe runter... in bf4 habe ich dann bespeilsweise 110fps+-..


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*



Lahatiel schrieb:


> Nein, steht da nicht. Nicht mal die Spur von "entscheidender Faktor". Also hast du ihn nicht verstanden. Der Artikel ist an den betreffenden Stellen komplett im Konjunktiv geschrieben, denn das Phänomen ist alles andere als vollständig untersucht.
> Deswegen soll er erst mal gucken, ob er sich mit dosiertem Spielen dran gewöhnen oder ein Arzt ihm einen besseren Tipp geben kann. Womöglich benötigt er auch eine Brille und weiß davon gar nichts.
> Unnütz Monitore als Erstschritt anzuschaffen, ist nicht der richtige Weg.



Oh tut mir leid das anscheinend nur du den Artikel genau verstanden hast und alleine entscheiden kannst, was beim TE zur Übelkeit führt.
Zitat Artikel:
Häufig korreliert Motion Sickness mit den Sichtfeld-Einstellungen (Blickwinkel), sodass einige Spieler bei Sichtwinkeln unter 80° über Übelkeit klagen. Das Erhöhen dieses Winkels, mittels vom Spiel bereitgestellten Optionen, kann zu einem angenehmeren Spielerlebnis führen.
[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Nimbus Sans L, Arial, Liberation Sans, sans-serif]Also kann eine Erhöhung des FOV durchaus der entscheidende Faktor sein, muss es aber nicht.
Aber anscheinend ist ja alles was von dir nicht abgesegnet wurde sowieso erstmal falsch.

[/FONT]


----------



## Fried_Knight (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Konjunktiv nachschlagen und nicht anderer Leute Geld mit ungewissem Ausgang ausgeben.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Ich weiss was ein Konjunktiv ist und ich habe auch nicht anderes geschrieben.
Also hast du meine Beiträge anscheinend nicht verstanden.


----------



## Fried_Knight (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Wo ist dein Problem? 
Schlag doch selber mal Konjunktiv nach.


----------



## runamoK (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*



> Konjunktiv nachschlagen und nicht anderer Leute Geld mit ungewissem Ausgang ausgeben.


Da ich von Anfang an selber der Meinung bin das es am Geruckel liegt und ich den Monitor eh austauschen möchte, weil ich mich damals nur spärlich informiert habe, passt das schon und ich verspreche mir Besserung davon.

Stellt sich mir nur immer noch die Frage -> *Welcher Monitor?* Die Kommentare zu den Acer Predator-Bildschirmen haben mich jetzt nicht gerade überzeugt. 
Mittlerweile bin ich beim ROG Swift etwas ins grübeln geraten  Bisschen teuer, aber ansonsten vermutlich die beste Wahl. Stemmt eine GTX 970 die 1440p? Ich habe es gestern mal mit Downsampling probiert. ohne AA in Crysis ~40-50fps auf Ultra bei Far Cry 3 so um die 60fps. 

Wie sieht das Bild aus wenn man einen 1440p Monitor mit 1080p betreibt? Wird es verzerrt/verwaschen, oder passt das vom Seitenverhältnis?


----------



## Zybba (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*



runamoK schrieb:


> [...]Wie sieht das Bild aus wenn man einen 1440p Monitor mit 1080p betreibt? Wird es verzerrt/verwaschen, oder passt das vom Seitenverhältnis?


Verzerrt wird es bei dem gleichen Seitenverhältnis (16:9) nicht, aber weniger scharf.

Ich glaube die 970 kann 1440p schon stemmen. Wobei dann aktuelle Titel sicher nicht mehr auf Ultra laufen werden.
Wenn dir allerdings bei wenig FPS schlecht wird, ist das wohl nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Guck dir doch mal den AOC G2460PG an, da kriegst du fast das gleiche Paket wie beim PG278Q, nur 300€ billiger.
Hier mal nen Test.


----------



## runamoK (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Hätte schon gerne 27"  

Der BenQ XL2720Z ist gerade im Blitzangebot für 380€, hat allerdings kein GSync.

Edit: Der Test bei prad liest sich ganz gut. Zuschlagen? ^^ PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ XL2720Z Teil 13

Edit2: Ok, hab den Benq bestellt...


----------



## Laggy.NET (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Ob ein 144 Hz Monitor besserung bringt? Meiner Meinung nach wäre auch ein gegenteiliger Effekt möglich.

WENN man an Motion Sickness leidet, dann tritt dies doch nur verstärkt bei extrem hohen Frameraten auf. Ähnlich diesem leichten Soap Effekt, den man von der Zwischenbildberechnung bei TVs kennt nimmt das Gehirn den Bildschirminhalt "realer" flüssiger/plastischer war. In etwa, als würde man durch ein echtes Fenster sehen.  Wenn sich auf dem Monitor dann der Bildausschnitt bewegt, meint das Gehirn, man selbst befindet sich auch in bewegung, man sitzt aber auf dem Stuhl, was zur Irritation führt und eben je nach Person zum typischen Motion Sickness Effekt.

Je niedriger die Framerate desto geringer müsste nach meinem Verständnis auch der Motion Sickness Effekt sein, da das Bild nicht mehr ganz so "real" wirkt. Man nimmt ein ruckelndes Bild logischerweise als künstlicher und unechter wahr, folglich kann es das Gehirn auch deutlich von der Realität unterscheiden und das gehirn meint dann auch nicht mehr, der Körper wäre in Bewegung...

Stellt euch nur mal vor, ihr würdet im Kino mit 8K oder 16 Leinwand und 144 Hz sitzen. Ich glaube, da würde mir auch spei übel werden, weil das Komplette Sichtfeld mit einem Perfekt real wirkenden Bild ausgefüllt ist, das so nicht direkt von der Realität unterscheidbar ist. Ein unscharfer 24p Film dagegen schon...

Dass höhere Frameraten besserung bringen, kann ich mir deshalb beim besten willen nicht vorstellen.  



Wenn die übelkeit jedoch wirklich durch das "Ruckeln" oder eine gewisse Unschärfe in Bewegung ensteht, dann helfen natürlich mehr Hertz. In diesem Fall ist es aber nach meiner Auffassung keine Motion Sickness.


----------



## Fried_Knight (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Na, jetzt wird gekauft und nicht das Problem (verstanden) angegangen. Hoffentlich hilft es (zufällig) trotzdem.



> Zwar sagt Psychologe und Motion Sickness-Experte Behrang Keshavarz, dass genau der Verzicht auf entsprechende Spiele wohl das Effektivste wäre, um Gaming Sickness zu verhindern. Doch: "Der Mensch gewöhnt sich mit der Zeit an die Situation, die die Übelkeit auslöst", sagt er. Wiederholtes Spielen kann also helfen, auch wenn das langwierig sein könne, so Keshavarz: "Wie lange man dafür braucht, ist von Person zu Person unterschiedlich".


----------



## runamoK (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Übelkeit bei 60Hz machen 144Hz für mich Sinn?*

Versuch macht klug ...  Wenn es wirklich nichts bringt kann ich ihn immernoch zurück schicken.


----------

